# Hard to Swallow Pills for the Liberal Democrats



## frozen igloo

*There was no Russian collusion guys. *I say we go through with this discussion because I do believe there are actually people out there who embrace the hair brained theory that Trump was working/colluding with Russia/Putin. 

*Calling all liberals / progressives / democrats / social democrats / communists / socialists (basically everyone other than true patriots)... please take this to heart! Read it over and over again if you have to!*










Discuss. Why do you think Trump colluded with Russia? What's your evidence?
Do you think if Trump was still in office, that Russia would be at war with Ukraine?


----------



## 2twenty2

How to Swallow a Pill: 8 Methods Worth Trying








8 Strategies for Swallowing Pills


Lots of people have difficulty swallowing pills. It can be especially hard on a child who has never swallowed a pill before. We provide eight strategies you can try to make it easier on yourself and your child.




www.healthline.com


----------



## frozen igloo

2twenty2 said:


> How to Swallow a Pill: 8 Methods Worth Trying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Strategies for Swallowing Pills
> 
> 
> Lots of people have difficulty swallowing pills. It can be especially hard on a child who has never swallowed a pill before. We provide eight strategies you can try to make it easier on yourself and your child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.healthline.com


Funny, but what did the FBI determine? No collusion, right?


----------



## MisterEd51

frozen igloo said:


> Funny, but what did the FBI determine? No collusion, right?


I posted that question in the Trump thread. Someone came back with a bunch of nonsense. We went back and forth a few times. Now the moderator closed that thread. 

There is no sense arguing with these people. They only read and listen to the so called news sources where the commentators all say that Trump colluded with the Russians. I guess if I listened to this stuff long enough I would be brainwashed also.


----------

